

Google Buys BeatThatQuote, a UK Comparison Site Violating Google's Guidelines - processing
http://www.seobook.com/beatthatquote-buythoselinks

======
processing
Update - Google Confirms Beat That Quote Spamming Activities By Penalizing
BeatThatQuote.com

<http://www.seobook.com/beat-it-beat-it>

